# heads up about Chinese chicken jerky



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Just saw this today in Animal Wellness Magazine. 

" it has come to light that chinese government officials overseeing the factories that make the questionable treats refused to allow US inspectors to collect samples for independent analysis. While the lack of cooperation shows an unfortunate disregard for health and safety on behalf of Chinese government, its the FDA who has shirked its responsibility to keep US citizens and their pets safe. The FDA waited until it received 2,000 reports of illnesses and deaths in US dogs before launching its investigation. Although the China investigation took place in April of 2012, it took FDA 4 months to admit that they were denied permission from collecting samples from the Chinese facilities. As the FDA dragged its feed, the suspect treats remained on store shelves and put thousands of dogs at risk.". 

foodandwaterwatch.org

another post about it
http://www.poisonedpets.com/fda-china/


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm.... I'll continue making my own in my dehydrator. Typical of China.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

This information has been out since the summer. I too have switched to all USA made treats. Although, I think some (many) people are feeding WAY too much of this stuff to their pets, causing a problem. I talked to one lady that only used USA made treats, but fed about a 16 oz bag a week of chicken jerky, and her dog was in kidney failure, drinking TONS of water, vomiting, diarrhea, etc. I told her to cut back on the amount she was feeding, she said she would then picked up 8 bags of the jerky. I felt sorry for her dog.

ETA: Unfortunately a lot of people associate love with food for their pets. The more you love them, the more you feed them…right? opcorn:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was shocked when I read that in the magazine too Uno. I knew about the Chinese jerky of course, it's been killing dogs for years now. But I had no idea that the inspectors had been barred from testing at the factory. Yes, the FDA most certainly kept that news quiet. And so pets will continue to get sick and die.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

whats sad is that they keep claiming that the dogs are dying because people are feeding them over the recommended guidelines, like 2 treats a day instead of one. With that said, I stlll don't see how it could lead to kidney failure, I've fed some high protein treats like dried liver, lungs and bully sticks and the dogs have never been sick from it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Why do they think more than one treat a day would kill them? Unless It's because they KNOW what's in them.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Make sure the treats you buy are made and packaged in the USA, not just packaged as that is probably Chinese jerky coming over to the USA and then placed into smaller packages. Read carefully, folks.

Many illnesses and dog deaths. Just do not understand why the FDA has not stepped up to the plate on this one like the melamine tragedy.


----------



## YellowDog (Dec 19, 2012)

Horrible. Will keep avoiding treats made in China and will keep telling others about this!


----------

